

Restaurant finds out capacity is reduced because of customer mobile phone usage - molf
http://ifyoucantaffordtotip.com/nyc-restaurant-compares-old-surveillance-customers-recent-shocked-results/

======
dalke
Of the at least 6 posts from last week on this, the one with the most comments
is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8024577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8024577)
, with 12 more at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8037099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8037099)
.

------
__xtrimsky
I use a little bit my phone while ordering at a restaurant, sometimes taking
pictures. But my average eat time is less than an hour, even if I'm at a date
with my wife.

